# Umbau Trek Mountain Train Nachläufer



## dirtsurfer (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Ein Nachläufer musste her, also gebraucht einen Trek Mountain Train gekauft (24" Rad, Single Speed).

Ausgangslage:
Ist bleischwer (12.2 kg), Kurbelgarnitur bringt es auf 1.5kg, Single Speed.
Absolut lieblos.

Ziel:
6-7 Gänge (9x Technologie)
Brauchbare Kurbeln
Max. gleiches Gewicht


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. Juni 2018)

Speichen falsch gerechnet, 
Wollte eigentlich 9,0x / 18,2x einspeichen, habe mich aber im Speichenrechner vertan. Wurde jetzt halt 18,2x/18,2x (glücklicherweise aufgegangen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (2. Juni 2018)

Cooles Teil.
Ist aber ein 20" Rad, oder?
Ich denke, Deine Prognose ist falsch u Du wirst trotz Gängen unter dem Ausgangsgewicht landen


----------



## holznik (2. Juni 2018)

Die Einbaubreite ist 110 mm, oder? Biegst du den Hinterbau auf? Mit einer 130 mm Nabe wird das nicht ganz elegant zu lösen sein.

Ich stimme dir auf jeden Fall zu, dass die Trek Nachläufer absolut lieblos gemacht sind (Trek verdient daran aber wahrscheinlich auch nur eine Handvoll $). V.a. die Trek'sche Anbindung ans Zugrad mit der Rotation der Hülse um die Sattelstütze ist "feinste Ingenieurskunst" 

An Lenker, Stattelstütze und Vorbau sollte hinsichtlich Gewicht auch einiges zu holen sein.
Viel Erfolg und ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## dirtsurfer (3. Juni 2018)

Freut mich, dass ich Interesse geweckt habe.



chris4711 schrieb:


> Cooles Teil.
> Ist aber ein 20" Rad, oder?
> Ich denke, Deine Prognose ist falsch u Du wirst trotz Gängen unter dem Ausgangsgewicht landen


Nein ist 24", wollte auf 26" gehen, habe ich dann aber wieder verworfen. Ich freue mich natürlich über jedes Gramm dass ich sparen kann, meine Vorgabe an mich ist ja auch maximal das Ausgangsgewicht.




holznik schrieb:


> Die Einbaubreite ist 110 mm, oder? Biegst du den Hinterbau auf? Mit einer 130 mm Nabe wird das nicht ganz elegant zu lösen sein.
> An Lenker, Stattelstütze und Vorbau sollte hinsichtlich Gewicht auch einiges zu holen sein.
> Viel Erfolg und ich bin schon gespannt.



Original Einbaubreite ist mehr als 110mm, glaube 116. Habe extra diese 6/7 Fach Nabe organisiert, weil die 126mm hat. Auf der Non-drive Seite habe ich noch eine Unterlagsscheibe a 2mm entfernt, so weit aufspreizen muss ich also nicht. Da es Stahl ist sollte dies problemlos machbar sein, Ausfallenden muss ich dann wieder Parallel machen.

Sattelstütze ist bereits bestellt. Lenker / Vorbau lösung von Trek ist sehr schwer, aber was die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten angeht positiv zu erwähnen. Ich will deshalb nicht alles davon ersetzen, suche aber einen günstigen BMX-Lenker aus Alu, habe leider noch nichts mit genug Rise und einem Maximalpreis von ~30.- gefunden (auch beim Ali nicht).

Gestern sind noch die PF30 Lager gekommen, nächster Schritt wird dann ein Adapter von BMX/Americana auf PF30 zu drehen. Dies werde ich auch aus POM machen. Wenns nicht hält, aber sonst verhebt mache ich es noch aus Alu.

Ich habe für das Projekt einen relativ engen Zeitplan, wir gehen ende Monat ein paar Tage ins Tessin, und da will ich das Teil dabei haben.

Bestelltes Schaltauge für Track Ausfallende ist dann hoffentlich auch schon da, sonst muss ich dort improvisieren.


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. Juni 2018)

Weiter gehts...














Chinamann war auch da:




Fehlt noch:

- Bereifung
- Längere (Vollachse) für das HR.
- Schaltwerk montieren (liegt bereit, Saint 9x).
- Kassette montieren (liegt bereit, 9x auf 8 Ritzel reduziert).

Hoffe mein Plan geht auf.


----------



## KIV (19. Juni 2018)

Das scheint ja was zu werden, schöne Teile..!
Aber an die Klingel, Griffe und die verrostete Schraube gehste auch noch ran, oder? 
Und gibts wirklich keine Alternative zu diesem Trumm von einem Vorbau..?


----------



## dirtsurfer (19. Juni 2018)

Klingel liegt bereit - ich denke die braucht sie, um mit mir zu kommunizieren, sonst hätte ich sie nicht ersetzt.
Schrauben - hast du natürlich recht.
Vorbau Gebastel ist eben rein von den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten recht cool, wird mindestens initial mal so bleiben.


----------



## dirtsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

Fahrbereit, Sattelstütze musste ich hart improvisieren, ist 25.4mm, die originale ist gefedert - zu lang... die bestellte ist noch nicht da. Die Restekiste hatte nur 25.0 im Angebot.

Schaltet sauber, 7 Gänge in 9x Technologie. Schaltwerk Saint, Trigger Deore (mit Anzeige ), Schaltzug Promax ultra glitschig.. bin überrascht wie wenig Hebelkraft es braucht.


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. Juli 2018)

Erste Tour
Lenker muss runter, ansonsten schon mal sehr zufrieden:


----------



## chris4711 (2. Juli 2018)

Kleinere, ähnliche Lenker (von so 16 Zoll Rädchen z.B.) haben vermutlich unten nicht genug Fläche, damit sie an dem Vorbau befestigt werden können, oder?
K.A., hab ansonsten nur ein paar Bonanza Lenker gesehen, die das Cockpit ggf. etwas tiefer bringen würden.
Die Vorteile von nem zusätzlichen Heckmotor kannste ja jetzt genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (2. Juli 2018)

Grundsätzlich ist etwas Höhe schon gut, das gibt in steilen Passagen eine gewisse Sicherheit, aber denke 10cm runter muss er. Wollte vor Abreise noch einen normalen Riser Lenker klemmen, ging aber nicht, da die 25.4mm Klemmfläche zu breit baute, das komische Vorbau-ding ist für BMX / 22.2mm Lenker ausgelegt.

Ich bau um (muss noch messen, aber wird 22.2mm sein):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/22-...-Mountain-Bicycle-Front-Fork/32865957072.html

Und dann kurzen Vorbau + Normalen MTB Riser Lenker auf vernünftiges Mass gekürzt.
Viel vom Heckmotor habe ich noch nicht gespürt


----------



## KIV (4. Juli 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bau um (muss noch messen, aber wird 22.2mm sein):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/22-...-Mountain-Bicycle-Front-Fork/32865957072.html
> 
> Und dann kurzen Vorbau + Normalen MTB Riser Lenker auf vernünftiges Mass gekürzt.
> Viel vom Heckmotor habe ich noch nicht gespürt



Den Adapter gibts auch im gut sortierten Fachhandel, ohne den "fließenden Übergang". Damit kannste schön bündig einen Ahead-Vorbau aufs "Steuerrohr" setzen. Die Optik finde ich deutlich schöner:

https://www.google.de/search?source.....4.18.2601.0..0j0i131k1j0i10k1.0.um7LgeFw0NM


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. Juli 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Den Adapter gibts auch im gut sortierten Fachhandel, ohne den "fließenden Übergang". Damit kannste schön bündig einen Ahead-Vorbau aufs "Steuerrohr" setzen. Die Optik finde ich deutlich schöner:



Habe bei Ali auch einen gesehen, der nicht fliessend rübergeht. Kostete aber das doppelte. Da das "Steuerrohr" aber eh kein 1 1/8" ist, finde ich den optischen Vorteil eigentlich nicht gegeben. Eventuell kann ich den fliessenden ein bisschen abdrehen, dass er dann bim "Steuerrohr" mit demselben Durchmesser ansetzt. Glaube aber nicht, dass es das wert ist.

Mal schauen, Lenker + Vorbau sind auch bestellt:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MTB...luminum-Alloy-25-4-32MM-H1E1/32271713735.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/25-...B-Bicycle-Road-Bike-Mountain/32839187101.html


----------

